# Epidural Cyst



## cwilson3333 (Nov 1, 2012)

All Spine coders,

I cannot find or determine an ICD9 code for an Epidural Cyst

Appreciate any help,

Tnx,
CW


----------



## blindroy (Nov 4, 2012)

try 706.2


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 4, 2012)

706.2 is for an epi*dermal* cyst, this is an epidural cyst... 
i use 349.2
cyst
  dura
    spinal  349.2


----------

